# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Những bãi tắm đẹp và danh lam thắng cảnh ở Bình Định

## tranghtt

*1. Thành phố Quy Nhơn*
*Quy Nhơn là đô thị loại 1 trực thuộc tỉnh Bình Định với những tiềm năng lớn để phát triển kinh tế, đặc biệt là du lịch và đánh bắt nuôi trồng thủy hải sản. Với tốc độ đô thị hóa và công nghiệp hiện nay, thành phố Quy Nhơn đang nhanh chóng trở thành thành phố Công nghiệp và Dịch vụ phát triển của khu vực miền Trung.*

*Vị trí địa lý*

Bình Định là một trong 5 tỉnh nằm trong địa bàn vùng Kinh tế trọng điểm miền Trung. Diện tích tự nhiên toàn tỉnh là 6024 km2(chiếm 1,8% diện tích cả nước), dân số khoảng là 1,6 triệu người (1,9% dân số so với cả nước). Phía bắc giáp tỉnh Quảng Ngãi, nam giáp tỉnh Phú Yên, phía tây giáp tỉnh Gia Lai, phía đông giáp biển Đông.

Thành phố Quy Nhơn nằm ở phía nam trực thuộc tỉnh Bình Định, có chiều dài bờ biển hơn 40 km, diện tích tự nhiên khoảng 284 km2, dân số hơn 268 nghìn người, được chia thành 21 đơn vị hành chính (16 phường và 5 xã) trong đó có 04 xã đảo, bán đảo và 1 xã miền núi, là trung tâm kinh tế, chính trị, văn hóa xã hội của cả tỉnh Bình Định. Hai mặt tây và bắc thành phố giáp và phân cách với huyện Tuy Phước bởi sông Hà Thanh, phía nam giáp và phân cách với tỉnh Phú Yên bởi dãy núi Cù Mông ăn lan ra biển, phía đông là biển Đông.

*Địa hình*

Địa hình thành phố đa dạng: miền núi, đồng bằng, cồn cát ven biển, và hải đảo, rất thuận lợi cho việc đón các hoàn lưu khí quyển từ biển tràn vào gây mưa to, gió lớn, ngập lụt. Mặt khác do địa hình vùng núi rất ngắn và dốc không có khả năng điều tiết lũ nên dòng chảy lũ rất lớn, dễ gây sạt lở. Tuy nhiên khi hết mưa là hết nước, nắng nóng triền miên bởi vậy Quy Nhơn hội đủ các loại hình thiên tai có ở Bình Định.

*Tình hình phát triển kinh tế*

Những năm gần đây, nét nổi bật nhất trong quá trình phát triển thành phố Quy Nhơn là tốc độ đô thị hóa và công nghiệp hóa diễn ra nhanh chóng. Năm 2005, tỷ trọng cơ cấu kinh tế trong GDP như sau: nông, lâm, thủy sản - công nghiệp và xây dựng - dịch vụ lần lượt đạt: 8,9% - 46,7% - 44,4%. Đến cuối năm 2007, tỷ lệ này là: 7,2% – 49,5% – 43,3%. Đến 2010, dự kiến sẽ là: 5% - 50% - 45%. Theo định hướng phát triển thành đô thị loại I, đến năm 2013 tỷ lệ này là: 3% - 52%- 45%. Như vậy trong tương lai, Quy Nhơn sẽ trở thành thành phố Công nghiệp và dịch vụ. Về định hướng phát triển địa giới hành chính thành phố, dự kiến đến năm 2020 Quy Nhơn sẽ có 7 quận gồm 30 phường, xã với diện tích lên đến 335 km2 tương ứng với quy mô dân số 500 nghìn người.

----------


## tranghtt

*2. Đập đá*
*Huyện An Nhơn, tỉnh Bình Định có 13 xã thì hầu hết các xã được bắt đầu bằng chữ Nhơn, như: Nhơn Hòa, Nhơn Hưng, Nhơn Khánh, Nhơn Phong, Nhơn Hạnh, Nhơn Thành, Nhơn Lộc… Riêng có một xã mang cái tên khác lạ: Đập Đá (trước là xã, nay đã thành thị trấn). Sở dĩ xã được mang tên hành chính như vậy vì xưa kia đây là vùng sông nước với sông Kôn, sông Đập Đá và nhiều nhánh chằng chịt. Các cư dân vùng này phải đắp đập bổi để canh tác gọi là đập Thạch Yển, sau là đập Thạch Đề tức là Đập Đá, vì chỗ này sông rộng, có bến đá ong nổi tự nhiên rất đẹp.*

Đập Đá nằm ở phía đông thành Đồ Bàn xưa của Chiêm Thành và thành Hoàng Đế sau này của vua Tây Sơn Thái Đức Nguyễn Nhạc. Là phên dậu của đất đế vương nên nơi đây hội tụ nhiều ngành nghề thủ công mỹ nghệ tinh xảo để cung cấp cho vua quan và các thân bằng quyến thuộc chi dùng. Đó là nghề dệt vải với các loại hàng cao cấp như lụa, the, lương, xuyến, lãnh. Đó là nghề rèn, nghề đúc đồng với các đồ thờ cúng như tượng, lư, đỉnh… Đó là nghề làm nón ngựa, làm giày da guốc mộc để các chàng công tử ăn diện. Rồi là các nghề chăn tằm ươm tơ, nghề tiện gỗ, nghề gốm, nghề kim hoàn, nghề khảm xà cừ, nghề làm nhang, làm đồ hàng mã… khá phát triển ở mỗi thôn xóm của Đập Đá tạo nên sự đa dạng ngành nghề thủ công và việc buôn bán sầm uất.

Đập Đá là nơi xưa kia anh Hai Trầu Nguyễn Nhạc thường xuôi ngược sông Kôn từ Tây Sơn Thượng đạo xuống, chở theo trầu cau mua bán, đổi chác hàng hóa ở đây nhưng cũng là để thăm dò dân tình, chuẩn bị tổ chức lực lượng cho cuộc khởi nghĩa. Đây chính là quê hương của ông "Chảng Ngang Thiên" Đinh Văn Nhưng, một trong những thầy dạy võ, người đỡ đầu anh em Tây Sơn.

*Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh - Quy Nhơn - Quy Nhon - Cù lao Xanh - Cu Lao Xanh - Tháp Đôi - Thap Doi*

----------


## tranghtt

*3. Đảo yến*
*Từ thành phố biển Quy Nhơn, phóng tầm mắt về phía Đông, một dãy núi như một con khủng long sừng sững án ngữ và che chắn sóng to, gió lớn - đó là bán đảo Phương Ma*

Thiên nhiên nơi đây không chỉ tạo nên một bức tranh thủy mặc tuyệt đẹp mà còn ban tặng cho con người một kho báu ít nơi nào có được, đó là yến sào - một đặc sản vô cùng quý giá được cả thế giới ưa chuộng.


Đảo yến trước đây thuộc hai thôn Xương Lý, Hương Mai; nay thuộc xã Nhơn Lý, thành phố Quy Nhơn. Theo sử sách, những người sinh cơ lập nghiệp đầu tiên ở Xương Lý thuộc dòng họ Nguyễn, quê gốc ở Nghệ An, đến nay đã trải qua trên 10 đời. Thôn Hương Mai xưa kia bây giờ chính là bốn thôn Hải Cảng, Hải Đông, Hải Nam và Hải Minh đều thuộc xã Nhơn Hải. Xã Nhơn Lý và Nhơn Hải trước thuộc Tổng Trung An (huyện Phù Cát), sau năm 1955 cắt về huyện Tuy Phước, nay là thành phố Quy Nhơn - Bình Định.

Lên thuyền xuất phát từ mũi Tấn, phường Hải Cảng (Quy Nhơn), sau hành trình hơn hai tiếng đồng hồ, được chứng kiến một cảnh quan thiên nhiên kỳ thú, hấp dẫn bởi những hang động đã có từ hàng vạn năm, những vòm đá cao đến trăm mét. Lòng hang động hiểm trở, cheo leo và là nơi thích hợp cho loài chim yến làm tổ.

Ông Nguyễn Hồng Vân, Giám đốc Ban quản lý và khai thác yến sào Bình Định cho biết, đảo yến có khoảng 30 hang lớn nhỏ, tập trung chủ yếu ở xã Nhơn Hải và hang Nhơn Lý. Ở những hang nhỏ như Rừng Cao, Dơi, Ba Nghé, Cạn và Hầm xe, hàng năm có thể thu được từ 100-300 tổ yến. Còn những hang lớn như hang Cả, Đôi Trong, Đôi Ngoài, Luông, Khô, có cửa quay ra hướng Đông hoặc Đông Nam, thoáng mát, trần hang có nguồn nước nước ngọt rịn nhỏ xuống qua khe đá, bên dưới là sóng biển dập dềnh là nơi ưa thích làm tổ của chim yến, có thể thu hoạch được từ 14.000-15.000 tổ yến/năm.

Đến đảo yến vào mùa Xuân sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến từng đàn chim yến bay rợp trời và gọi nhau ríu rít. Loài chim này có đặc điểm sống thành bầy đàn nhưng cũng thường sống từng đôi với nhau.

Để lấy được tổ yến trên vách và trần hang đá cheo leo, người ta phải bắc dàn giáo bằng tre liên kết với nhau. Những cột dọc được nối từ 4-5 cây tre mới lên đến đỉnh, có những hang cao phải dùng đến 300 cây tre mới đủ.

Mùa thu hoạch tổ yến bắt đầu từ tháng Tư âm lịch, bởi mùa làm tổ của chim yến bắt đầu vào tháng Giêng và tháng Hai. Và vụ thứ hai phải chờ đến khi chim yến con cứng cáp biết bay, đi kiếm mồi thì mới thu hoạch. Vụ thứ ba khai thác ít hơn, chủ yếu dưỡng cho đàn yến có điều kiện tăng bầy, đàn.

----------


## tranghtt

*4. Ghềnh Ráng tiên sa*
*Ở Tây Sơn có Hầm Hô với đầm nước ngọt và núi đá, thì Ghềnh Ráng cũng thu hút du khách với những khối núi đá tung bọt bởi nước biển. Nơi này không chỉ nổi tiếng vì thắng cảnh đẹp vào loại bật nhất mà còn thu hút du khách bởi ngôi mộ của thi sĩ nổi tiếng “Hàn Mạc Tử”. Trên đỉnh Ghềnh Ráng, những hòn đá nằm ngộ nghĩnh trêu đùa với thời gian, làn gió biển và nhất là tâm hồn con người như thanh thản hơn trước những cảnh vật dưới chân mình….*


Nằm không xa lắm với khu trung tâm, Khu du lịch Ghềnh Ráng cách TP.Quy Nhơn khoàng 2 km, Ghềnh Ráng nằm đó như mời gọi du khách tham quan. Ghềnh Ráng dường như là điểm nối tiếp chân núi Xuân Viên, đi xa là những hang hốc, hình thù kì lạ do đá tạo nên và trong những núi đá đó có Hòn Chồng nổi tiếng với thế đá mong manh nhưng đã tồn tại bao năm với thời gian, bãi Đá Trứng với những viên đá no tròn…

Phía núi trùng trùng tạo màu xanh đậm đà loãng trong gió, đường bờ biển mịn màng với bãi cát vàng dịu dàng uốn mình theo làn nước trong xanh lấp loáng ánh nắng chiều phản chiếu trên sóng. như …Du khách đa số đều thích đứng trên cao để thưởng thức nét đẹp tiên sa này. Ngoài ra, Ghềnh Ráng ngày nay còn được cải tiến để nơi đây trở thành địa điểm du lịch phù hợp với sở thích của nhiều du khách.

Đến Ghềnh Ráng, du khách còn được tham quan nhiều khu di tích có giá trị như: khu mộ Hàn MặcTử, khu bảo tồn sinh vật biển, xem nghệ nhân biểu diễn thư pháp Hàn bằng cây bút lửa, vui chơi thì đã có các dịch vụ như: bãi tắm, câu lạc bộ du thuyền, các bãi tắm vừa mang nét hoang sơ, hấp dẫn với tên gọi Bãi Hoàng Hậu…

Vào buổi chiều, biển Ghềnh Ráng đón chào du khách với những bãi đá dài, bạn có thể ngồi trên đó, ngắm ánh hoàng hôn đẹp đến lặng người và thả hồn về miền biển rộng….

*Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh - Quy Nhơn - Quy Nhon - Cù lao Xanh - Cu Lao Xanh - Tháp Đôi - Thap Doi*

----------


## tranghtt

*5. Hầm Hô*
*Trên mảnh đất Bình Định nắng gió và cả vị mặn của muối biển, mảnh đất mặn mà này còn chứa đựng những thắng cảnh mê hồn. Ngạc nhiên nhất là ngoài biển cả, một địa điểm du lịch mà nhiều bạn trẻ vẫn thường hay ghé đến để thăm thú, vui chơi _Hầm Hô*

Từ trung tâm Tp.Quy Nhơn đi về phía Bắc là có thể đến Hầm Hô.Du khách lần đầu chiêm ngưỡng nơi này đều phải thốt lên kinh ngạc vì nét hùng vĩ và trong lành của dòng nước. Hầm Hô là nơi giao nhau giữa hai con sông Đồng Hưu và sông Cát đổ vào sông Phú Hương, và Hầm Hô lại được tô điểm thêm bởi nét đẹp ở hai bên dòng nước trong,màu xanh cuả trời in bóng xuống làn nước trong thấp thoáng màu tím của hoa sim, có thể nói nơi đây như cảnh tiên, quyến rũ lòng người.

Đa số du khách đều muốn thưởng thức thú chèo thuyền nan xuôi dòng nước,khúc sông chia thành nhiều dòng nước với  những núi đá ngổn ngang, có khúc thì êm ả, thanh bình, có khúc thì nước sủi bọt mạnh mẽ…Núi đá nơi này thì cũng muôn hình vạn trạng, hòn đứng hòn nằm đủ dạng thù hình tùy hứng du khách tưởng tượng, và điểm đẹp nhất là những tán cây xanh um len lỏi từng cụm đá.

Sau khi tắm mát, bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi trên những phiến đá phẳng, thưởng thức đặc sản chim mía, hay ghé nhà hàng “Hoa Lộc Vừng” vừa ngắm cảnh, vừa nhâm nhi món cá Mương chiên giòn cuốn với lá lộc vừng và bánh tráng.

Ngoài cái tên Hầm Hô, nơi này còn có tên “Thác cá nhảy” bởi vì vào mùa gió Nam, từng đàn cá kéo về đây đẻ trứng, rồi trong dòng nước đặc sệt bởi cá là từng con nhảy lên theo thác nước.

Sau bao nhiêu thăng trầm của lịch sử, Hầm Hô ngày nay đã có nhiều thay đổi nhưng dòng nước trong vẫn chảy mãi, bào mòn từng núi đá theo thời gian…

*Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh - Quy Nhơn - Quy Nhon - Cù lao Xanh - Cu Lao Xanh - Tháp Đôi - Thap Doi*

----------


## tranghtt

*6. Hòn Ghềnh*
*Đây là một ốc đảo xinh đẹp vừa mới được biết đến tại khu du lịch Mũi Né thời gian gần đây. Hòn Ghềnh cách Mũi Né chưa đầy 1 km , nằm trong địa phận khu du lịch Siva*

Để tới được ốc đảo xinh đẹp này, du khách sẽ lênh đênh trên song biển bằng những chiếc ghe tàu xinh xắn. Có thể đặt dịch vụ tại Siva (khoảng 300000 đồng/thuyền/10 người/15 phút tới).Hoặc thuê ghe của các ngư dân từ Mũi Né ra với giá 200000/thuyền/10 người đi và về khoảng 30 phút tới

Có thể nói khi vừa đặt chân tới nơi đây, không ít du khách đã kinh ngạc trước vẻ đẹp kiêu kỳ mà thiên nhiên đã bang tặng nơi này. Những ghềnh đá lớn nhỏ đan xen chồng chất lên nhau tạo ra những hình thù ngộ ngĩnh đẹp lạ. Có thể vì thế mà nơi đây được gọi là Hòn Ghềnh chăng!? Ấn tượng nhất là nước biển nơi đây xanh trong và mát rượi hơn hẳn. Du khách có thể nhìn thấy tận dưới đáy là những tán san hô đủ màu sắc và hình thù đẹp mắt có thể quyến rũ tất cả những đôi mắt hiếu kỳ tò mò.

Một chút mạo hiểm khi du khách leo qua những ghềnh đá nhấp nhô nhưng công sức bỏ ra lại không uổng phí chút nào khi được đặt chân lên đỉnh Ghềnh.Một cảnh quang bao la kỳ vỹ với màu xanh biếc của biển khơi, những dải cát vàng ôm lấy những con song vỗ miên man vào bờ. Phía xa xa những rặng dừa xanh nghiêng mình chào đón, làn gió biển nồng nàn mang lại cho du khách cảm giác nhẹ nhàng và bay bổng hơn bao giờ hết.Hòn Ghềnh được Hòn Rơm và dải biển Mũi Né bao bọc như viên ngọc quý của biển khơi. Nơi đây có 1 loại hải sản rất quý hiếm đó chính là con hải sâm ,ngoài ra còn nhiều loại cây dại mọc xung quanh, chim biển cũng đua nhau về trú ngụ.Một ngôi đền thờ thần Nam Hải cũng được xây cất và người dân vẫn quanh năn nhang khói thờ phụng

Thú câu cá vào buổi sớm tinh mơ thu hút rất nhiều tay câu nghiệp dư tại đây.Nhưng đẹp nhất vẫn là cảnh hoàng hôn, khi ráng chiều dần mang những tia nắng cuối ngày buông xuống mặt biển mênh mông. Ông Ngô Minh Chính, Giám đốc Công ty Lương thực Bình Thuận, chủ đầu tư làng du lịch Siva, cho biết sắp tới sẽ xây dựng cầu cảng, lều nghỉ, nơi câu cá... để Hòn  Lao trở thành một điểm dã ngoại - sinh thái cho du khách khi đến tham quan Siva.

*Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh - Quy Nhơn - Quy Nhon - Cù lao Xanh - Cu Lao Xanh - Tháp Đôi - Thap Doi*

----------


## tranghtt

*7. Đại học quang trung*
*Trường Đại học Quang Trung thành lập ngày 17 tháng 03 năm 2006 theo Quyết định số 62/QĐ-TTg ngày 17/03/2006 của Thủ tướng Chính phủ, tọa lạc tại 130 Trần Hưng Đạo, thành phố Quy Nhơn, tỉnh Bình Định; quê hương của Hoàng đế Quang Trung*

Hiện nay Trường đang đào tạo bậc Đại học, Cao đẳng với các khối ngành: Kỹ thuật và công nghệ, Kinh tế và quản trị kinh doanh với 10 chuyên ngành đào tạo. Năm học 2006-2007 là năm học đầu tiên, nhà truờng đã có 1175 sinh viên, trong đó 736 sinh viên bậc đại học, 439 sinh viên bậc cao đẳng.
Năm học 2007-2008 Bộ giáo dục và Đào tạo giao chỉ tiêu đào tạo là 1300 sinh viên, trong đó 900 sinh viên hệ đại học, 400 sinh viên hệ cao đẳng.
Trên cơ sở Đề án xây dựng và phát triển của trường, ngày 11/04/2007 Ủy ban nhân dân tỉnh Bình Định tiếp tục ra Quyết định số 838/QĐ-CTUBND phê duyệt thiết kế quy hoạch chi tiết xây dựng công trình: Trường đại học Quang Trung với tổng diện tích gần 10 ha tại thành phố Quy Nhơn.

Dưới ánh sáng Nghị quyết số 838/QĐ/NQ-CP ngày 02/11/2005 của Chính phủ về đổi mới cơ bản và toàn diện giáo dục đại học Việt Nam giai đoạn 2006-2020; Đề án đổi mới giáo dục đại học giai đoạn 2006-2020 của Bộ giáo dục và Đào tạo; Các chính sách xã hội hóa giáo dục của Đảng và Nhà nước và được sự quan tâm tạo điều kiện giúp đỡ của các cấp Chính quyền tỉnh Bình Định, Trường đại học Quang Trung xác định chiến lược phát triển nhà trường đến năm 2020 với 3 mục tiêu lớn:
- Về quy mô đào tạo: 10.000 sinh viên,
- Về cơ sở vật chất: Đầu tư khoảng 300 tỷ VNĐ để xây dựng công trình Trường đại học Quang Trung đảm bảo các chỉ tiêu kinh tế kỹ thuật của phương án quy hoạch đã được phê duyệt.
- Về xây dựng đội ngũ giảng viên: Phấn đấu đến năm 2020 trường có 400 giảng viên cơ hữu và hợp đồng được chuẩn hóa theo các yêu cầu về trình độ do Bộ giáo dục và Đào tạo quy định.
Trường Đại học Quang Trung nguyện mong sẽ là nơi quy tụ của mọi tấm lòng tâm huyết với sự nghiệp trồng Người, đào tạo nhân lực phục vụ cho quê hương, đất nước thân yêu.

*Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh - Quy Nhơn - Quy Nhon - Cù lao Xanh - Cu Lao Xanh - Tháp Đôi - Thap Doi*

----------


## tranghtt

*8. Sân bay Phù Cát*
*Sân bay này được xây năm 1966 làm căn cứ không quân của Không lực Việt Nam Cộng hoà. Sau năm 1975, sân bay này được chuyển thành sân bay hỗn hợp quân sự và dân sự. Sân bay Phù Cát cách trung tâm Quy Nhơn khoảng 30 km về phía tây bắc, tại huyện Phù Cát.*

Sân bay Phù Cát là một sân bay hỗn hợp quân sự và dân dụng ở huyện Phù Cát, tỉnh Bình Định, miền Trung Việt Nam. Sân bay này do Cụm cảng hàng không miền Trung (MAA), một cơ quan của Cục Hàng không Dân dụng Việt Nam, quản lý.

*Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh - Quy Nhơn - Quy Nhon - Cù lao Xanh - Cu Lao Xanh - Tháp Đôi - Thap Doi*

----------


## tranghtt

*9. Chùa Thập Tháp (Thập Tháp Di-Đà Tự)*
*Chùa Thập Tháp Di Đà tọa lạc ở thôn Vạn Thuận, xã Nhơn Thành, huyện An Nhơn, tỉnh Bình Định. Theo quốc lộ I từ Quy Nhơn ra Quảng Ngãi, qua khỏi thị trấn Đập Đá, đến cầu Vạn Thuận, có con đường bên trái khoảng 200m dẫn vào chùa.*

Tên chùa “Thập Tháp” là nguyên trước đây trên khu đồi này có 10 ngôi tháp Chăm, sau bị sụp đổ. Tên “Di Đà” là danh hiệu đức Phật giáo chủ cõi Cực lạc. Di Đà cũng có nghĩa là lý tính, bản giác của chúng sinh. Tập hợp các ý nghĩa trên, tổ đình mang tên Thập Tháp Di Đà Tự.

Chùa tổ đình Thập Tháp Di Đà gắn với tên tuổi vị khai sơn là Thiền sư Nguyên Thiều. Nhiều tư liệu ngày nay cho biết Ngài họ Tạ, tự là Hoán Bích, người huyện Trình Hương, phủ Triều Châu, tỉnh Quảng Đông, Trung Quốc. Ngài sinh năm Mậu Tý (1648), năm 19 tuổi xuất gia ỏ chùa Báo Tự.

Năm 1677, Ngài theo thuyền buôn của người Trung Quốc đến phủ Quy Ninh, nay thuộc tỉnh Bình Định, cách thành phố Quy Nhơn khoảng 28 km, dựng thảo am thờ Phật A Di Đà. Năm 1683, chùa đã dùng gạch đá của 10 ngôi tháp đổ dựng lên ngôi chùa.

Chùa đã trải qua 16 đời truyền thừa với nhiều vị thiền sư danh tiếng như:  Thiền sư Liễu Triệt, Thiền sư Minh Lý, Thiền sư Phước Huệ … Thiền sư Phước Huệ đã được tôn làm Quốc sư. Ngài đã được mời vào giảng kinh trong hoàng cung nhà Nguyễn từ đời vua Thành Thái đến vua Bảo Đại, và giảng dạy Phật pháp ở Phật học đường Trúc Lâm và Tây Thiên (Huế) từ năm 1935.

Từ ngoài vào, đi dọc theo hồ sen đến cổng chùa, đó là hai trụ biểu vuông cao, trên đặt hai tượng sư tử ngồi uy nghi, nối một vòng cung, phía trên có gắn hai chữ "Thập Tháp". Sau cổng là tấm bình phong, mặt đắp nổi long mã phù đồ đặt trên bệ chân quỳ.

Chùa kiến trúc theo kiểu chữ “Khẩu”; gồm ngôi chính điện, đông đường (giảng đường), tây đường (nhà Tổ) và nhà phương trượng.

Ngôi chính điện do Thiền sư Liễu Triệt cho trùng kiến vào năm 1749. Ngôi chính điện ngày nay mái thẳng, lợp ngói âm dương, trên nóc có lưỡng long tranh châu.

Phật điện được bài trí tôn nghiêm, chính giữa thờ tượng Tam Thế Phật, Chuẩn Đề, Ca Diếp, A Nan; khám thờ Bồ tát Quán Thế Âm và Bồ tát Địa Tạng đặt hai gian hai bên điện Phật; hai vách tả hữu đặt tượng Thập Bát La Lán, tượng Thập Điện Minh Vương, Hộ Pháp, Tổ sư Đạt Ma và Tổ sư Tì Ni Đa Lưu Chi. Hầu hết các tượng thờ đều được tạc vào thời Thiền sư Minh Lý trụ trì (1871-1889).

Chùa đã được chúa Nguyễn Phúc Chu ban tấm biển "Sắc Tứ Thập Tháp Di Đà Tự" treo giữa cửa chính ngôi chính điện, Hòa thượng Mật Hoằng trùng khắc lại năm 1821. Đại hồng chung (đúc năm 1893) và trống lớn được đặt ở hai đầu hành lang.

Phía sau chính điện có tấm bia ghi bài minh Sắc tứ Thập Tháp Di Đà Tự bi minh do cư sĩ Dương Thanh Tu biên soạn, Hòa thượng Minh Lý lập năm 1876.

Nhà phương trượng nằm sau ngôi chính điện do Quốc sư Phước Huệ cho xây vào năm 1924. Nhà Tổ ở phía Nam, nối ngôi chính điện và nhà phương trượng, thờ Tổ khai sơn Nguyên Thiều và chư vị trụ trì, chư Tăng quá cố và chư Phật tử quá vãng.

Đối diện nhà Tổ là giảng đường, ở đây có bảng gỗ ghi bài "Thập Tháp Tự Chí" do Thị giảng Học sĩ phủ An Nhơn Võ Khắc Triển soạn năm 1928, ghi lại lịch sử khai sáng, quá trình xây dựng và truyền thừa của ngôi tổ đình Thập Tháp.

Đặc biệt, Báo Bình Định cho biết, chùa còn lưu giữ 2.000 bản khắc gỗ dùng in kinh Di Đà sớ sao, Kim Cang trực sớ, Pháp Hoa khóa chú ... Bộ Đại Tạng Kinh do Tổng trấn Hà Tiên Mạc Thiên Tứ cúng dường còn 1.200 quyển kinh, luật, luận và ngữ lục. Chùa còn lưu giữ  bộ Đại Tạng Kinh Cao Ly và bộ Đại Tạng Kinh Đài Loan.

Vườn tháp Tổ nằm ở phía Bắc với 20 ngôi tháp cổ kính an trí nhục thân của các vị trụ trì và chư tôn túc trong chùa. Sau chùa, còn có tháp Bạch Hổ và tháp Hội Đồng.

Chùa đã được Bộ Văn hóa công nhận là Di tích lịch sử - văn hóa quốc gia.

Chùa Thập Tháp Di Đà là ngôi tổ đình danh tiếng vào bậc nhất ở miền Trung.

Toàn cảnh chùa

Cổng chùa

Mặt tiền chùa (xưa)

Mặt tiền chùa

Điện Phật

Tượng hộ pháp


Bộ Thập bát La hán thế kỷ 19

Vường tháp

----------


## tranghtt

*10. Dãy Cù Mông*
*Vẻ đẹp của đất trời, biển cả luôn là điều hấp dẫn với mọi người... Đến với Cù Mông - nơi sông núi giao hoà, biển cả mênh mông và những cảnh đẹp gắn liền với lịch sử... Đến đây du khách sẽ có được những cảm giác thật tuyệt vời.*

Cù Mông là nơi tiếp giáp giữa hai tỉnh Bình Định và Phú Yên. Đó là một dãy núi lớn chạy dài theo hướng Tây Đông. Không gian ở đây bao la thoáng mát tạo nên một thiên đường rộng lớn có tiếng gió vi vu, có tiếng sóng vỗ rì rào và nếm trải những cảm giác mạo hiểm nhưng đầy thích thú. 

Dãy Cù Mông bao gồm nhiều ngọn núi cao liền kề nhau tạo thành một đoạn đường đèo dài 254m, độ dốc 9% và nhiều khúc cua gấp nguy hiểm. Nhìn từ dưới đèo Cù Mông giống như một sợi chỉ trắng quấn quanh triền núi xanh lục. Trên đỉnh cao nhất của đèo, du khách sẽ bao quát toàn bộ cảnh vật, đẹp đến mê hồn của vịnh Cù Mông.

Xa xa ở phía Đông là bán đảo Vĩnh Cửu với những dải cát trắng phau trải rộng tới chân trời, vượt ra tận biển. Ở phía Nam là bán đảo Hải Phú nhô lên với Hòn Tôm, Mũi Ông Diên, Hòn Nần… Giữa khung cảnh thơ mộng ấy xuất hiện một chiếc cầu nho nhỏ, cầu Bình Phú chạy từ phía Đông vịnh ra đến Quy Nhơn. Đi trên cầu du khách có thể bắt gặp những đồng cát trắng mênh mông và những bãi biển đẹp, hoang sơ nhưng đầy vẻ quyến rũ.

Trên con đường ấy, du khách có thể thấy trại phong Tuy Hòa, được xây dựng cách đây hơn 80 năm, nơi nhà thơ Hàn Mặc Tử đã sống trong những chuỗi ngày cuối cùng. Sau khi chết, phần mộ của nhà thơ đã được xây dựng ở đỉnh dốc đèo Son gần Ghềnh Ráng, nơi có bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu, một bãi tắm đẹp nhất Bình Định. Bên cạnh là căn nhà nghỉ mát do vua Bảo Đại xây dựng đầy chất huyền thoại.

Cù Mông không với sự yên tĩnh và cảnh sắc môi trường vẫn còn sơ khai thuần khiết với một không khí trong lành, mát mẻ níu giữ bước chân du khách.




*Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh - Quy Nhơn - Quy Nhon - Cù lao Xanh - Cu Lao Xanh - Tháp Đôi - Thap Doi*

----------

